# Alignment



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it totally necessary to get a pedders alignment??(all cradles and 4 wheel) or is a normal dealer alignments good enough for our vehicle??


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I just get a standard alignment.


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm a little more old school with my '66 in that I prefer to let the car tell me what's needed. I align my wheels at home with the jackstand/string method which typically gets all 4 wheels to being straight within 1/16 inch or so. Then I simply drive the car and see how she feels. If she's rolling straight down the road, not pulling to one side or the other while driving or braking, then you're probably pretty well aligned as good as they would do on a standard alignment.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jbrenner said:


> I'm a little more old school with my '66 in that I prefer to let the car tell me what's needed. I align my wheels at home with the jackstand/string method which typically gets all 4 wheels to being straight within 1/16 inch or so. Then I simply drive the car and see how she feels. If she's rolling straight down the road, not pulling to one side or the other while driving or braking, then you're probably pretty well aligned as good as they would do on a standard alignment.


The sub-frame alignment is a lot more involved as it requires a tool for the back end cradle. Old school didn't have IRS, unibodies and rear cradles.  

That said a regular alignment is fine. If I was a race car driver and needed my car totally dialed in for high speed maneuvers I would consider a cradle align. For 99% of us it isn't necessary.


----------

